# Trim



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I am looking for info on some trim. I am having an underslung gas tank fitted and have to cut an access door in the lower side skirt, by cutting this it leaves a space all around the newly made door I would like some trim to fit the new door to make it look a more professional job does anyone have any ideas please.


----------

